# Automatic interior cabinet lighting switch



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm looking for a place that sells pressure switches for cabinet lighting. They are sort of like what you would find in a refridgerator or car door. It needs to be small and discreet. It would basically be placed where you would normally find those crappy magnets on stereo cabinets. It could also be placed closer to the hinge point of the door. I'm just trying to give my new stand some cool appeal.

Any suggestions? I found one place that wants $28 for a single switch. I'd like to find cheaper. 
Lowes....Radio Shack...and HD has been looked at.....Nada.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I bet you could rig one up your self by making a mechanical switch that would flip depending on how far the door opens.....Try radioshack?


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

This is the closest thing to what I want. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5247 . I tried Radioshack. The only thing they have is one push on/off switches.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay, yah, that's over priced. I have in my closet a pressure switch but it's pretty large and obtrusive. It cost me 10 bucks at home depot. By large and obtrusive I mean it's like a circular button 1" wide and the whole contraption is about 2 inches deep. Not sure they have em though. I got it awhile ago.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

All you need is a normally closed (n/c) momentary switch. 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062540&CAWELAID=107596653

Recess it into the wood or build a frame to hold it in the opening. 

Make sure it is normally CLOSED, not open.


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cool....now I just need to see what the amps are for the light. Thanks guys.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i used to work in Hd in electrical.
They definatley have momentary switches, there small, about the size of a light switch. I used one as a button for my car horn because the contract in the wheel broke. 
Should cost you less than $5
They have both kind Normally on, and off.
small selection tho so ask the guy and he will bring you rite to them.


----------

